# A Question for the ladies!



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

ok so the title wasn't honest, i just want to see how many male will check out this thread despite it being directed at females!


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

*feels lonely as the only vote*


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

lol

:laughing: :tongue:

nice objective though... kinda :laughing:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

SenhorFrio said:


> ok so the title wasn't honest, i just want to see how many male will check out this thread despite it being directed at females!


liar. You're just scoping us out.


----------



## Karen2011 (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I could tell which ones visited but did not vote(or find out if some people visited but did not vote) and compare the data. That might be interesting.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

I check out lots of "directed at females" threads. They tend to be either quite informative or hilariously awkward, but always interesting.


----------



## netnet (Nov 9, 2011)

This made me laugh. You should've asked the men who did click on this thread what their personality types are. Could be interesting


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Guilty. XD

I wanted to see what the ladies had to say...


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

lol sneaky


----------

